# Flex Dual Action Polisher



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

At Knockhill today, I had a first try out with a Flex Dual Action polisher owned by Alan_W from the forum - many thanks for bringing this along for me to have a shot of mate. :thumb: I hope that Alan can supply the model number of the tool as I have forgotten it... 

Initial impressions of the machine were very good - it feels sturdy, and for me felt better built than the PC. Its slightly heavier and also slightly longer, very much like the Metabo rotary in its design although Flex have mercifully put the speed control in a sensible place as opposed to Metabo. The shape of the head of the machine is also reminiscent of the Metabo design, which is a good thing as ergonomically the Metabo head is a very good design. Alas, one thing with the tool is the backing plate is fixed (and 6"), so you are restricted as to what pads you can use on the machine: no 4" spot pads, and no Meguiars pads as they require a 5" backing plate (6" plate can chew into the foam). But for 6" pads, the backing plate is ideal and feels like it grips the pads excellently.

Onto using the machine: this was done on the BMW M3 show car at Knockhill. The product trialled on the machine was Chemical Guys Cut 7.0 (a new light cut polish from CG), on a LakeCountry CCS White Polishing Pad. First impressions of the Flex when you switch it on are of a lot more vibration than the PC in terms of strength of vibration, but I found myself quickly adapting to this and at higher speeds on the machine this was less of an issue. It was very easy to control once you got over the initial vibration and felt very well made in use as well. Spreading the polish on speed 1, working on speeds 2, 3 and 4 until the residue began to go clear and then wiped off the residue and the tool (combined with the polish) showed itself very capable of removing defects as well.

Impressions while using the tool are that it bears more resemblance to a rotary in its behaviour than the PC, yet it is still a dual action. The machine has a drive to it, like the rotary it wants to move itself and you have to flow with this rather than fight it.. But once you get used to this, the tool is very smooth in use and will flow nicely, and I found myself preferring the Flex to the more "rattly" PC once I had adapted to the tool.

Just my initial impressions of the machine, I'm sure a few folk took photos of it and it being used, hopefully they can post them up and confirm the defect correction that was achieved by it as I had not taken my camera to Knockill today... 

For me, some pros and cons:

PROS:

240V - big big advantage over the PC, no transformer required
Likely to be readily available in the UK soon
Very well built
Capable of removing defects, for me with slightly greater power than a PC

CONS:

6" Backing plate only
Vibration could initially be hard to get used to


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the read Dave,

May be an option for me before i'm Rotary ready then. I've used the PC a fair bit now but am by no means a master)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Dave :thumb: 

Was it louder/quieter than a PC.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds good, now wheres the pics LOL


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Nice one Dave :thumb:
> 
> Was it louder/quieter than a PC.


Quieter - espeically quieter than my PC which makes a real racket nowadays... think its going to dye soon....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

PICS 

Sounds likie a great toool!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> PICS


I know some folk have pics somewhere, keep your eyes peeled, they will be on DW soon enough I imagine. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the great review Dave! Glad you enjoyed using it! 

I think this is a long overdue and genuine 240v alternative to the legendary PC7424, at last!  That is until Autopia release their alternative! Just like buses you wait forever and then 2 come along! :lol:

Anyway, the full model designation is Flex XC3401 VRG Polisher and here's a photo I stole of the net because my camera's batteries have died! 










Alan W


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Had a shot also ,very impressive to say the least .Quiter and slightly easier to use then the pc after the initial getting used to the vibrations :thumb:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Yes great tool but whats the price like ??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TUBS said:


> Yes great tool but whats the price like ??


I paid just under £230 (Euro 336.00) delivered from Germany.

Alan W


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

This looks like the 240v that Meguiars prototype that Megs UK are playing with at the moment (not sure if this has come up on the site already as not been on here much over last few months). 

Not sure if anyone has seen the article in this months BMW owners mag but there is a 2 page spread on Megs UK and it mentions a 240v machine polisher with a picture.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

£230 is mighty expensive, I'll wait and see what this new one from Autopia is like.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> £230 is mighty expensive, I'll wait and see what this new one from Autopia is like.


you could be waiting a while!!!


----------



## DrWho (Apr 3, 2007)

Super, I've been waiting for these first impressions! 

Since waiting for a PC seems to take forever, we are looking for an alternative and this could be the one. We're gonna try to pour this into a groupbuy (even with the higher price) and go get them in germany.

Main disadvantage as I can read is the fixed 6" backing plate...oh well, nothing is perfect I guess.  

One way or another, I can't wait to get my hands on one. :buffer:


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

DrWho said:


> Since waiting for a PC seems to take forever


Really? Mine arrived yesterday, it only took 5 days from order to delivery with Autopia.


----------



## DrWho (Apr 3, 2007)

Tyke said:


> Really? Mine arrived yesterday, it only took 5 days from order to delivery with Autopia.


Yeah, but you don't have to worry about Belgian customs... 
Autopia already had 2 shipments held by our overactive customofficers. Don't even get me started about the extra costs...

Getting a flex straight from Germany is MUCH easier


----------



## Ant W (May 7, 2006)

where did you order the Flex from? Had a look on the main flex site but didn't see a shopping cart?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I would have thought that the cost and the fixed plate would have been a major drawback?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Considering the Autopia machine will cost $149 (£75) - I'll use my PC until they come out, increased vibration and huge pricetag puts me right off this machine.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

have a look on www.petzoldts.de they have an english site and prices are good.

Reading Dave KGs report, the vibration appears to be at a lower frequency and may be less of an issue, seems it gets smoother at the higher speeds. Would like to see some more reports before deciding, certainly the PC is not exactly smooth. I have found taking the side handle off and holding the body lightly tames the vibes a fair bit, maybe just a familiarisation issue?

The new autopia upm looks promising but I am disappointed it doesnt have forced rotation (although it appears the pad continues to spin even under heavy pressure)

Personally not put off by the price - as a one off investment that will last the PC has more than repaid its cost and this looks better still......


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you not mean www.petzoldts.de ?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry was typing quickly at work!!!!!!


----------



## Ant W (May 7, 2006)

first site was a little worrying, especially when having a sneaky look at work


----------



## M.G. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have decided to join this forum... and this thread seems to be perfect for my first post. 


Dave_KG, I am really glad to read another excellent and comprehensive report from you. I agree with all your observations. :thumb: 


I have purchased the same little DA FLEX monster from our FLEX distributor a month ago. Price was similar to the one that Alan_W has paid (£230). Distributor has even started to route customers asking about this DA directly to me because "I should know best why I have spent so much money for this specific model".  

Well, it IS very pricey but on the other side it seems to be very strong built, good balanced, and the feeling in hands is just great on my opinion (note: I did not had a chance to try standard PC yet). The first thing that surprised me was the size - I thought it will be bigger. In regard to the vibrations I simply comfort myself that they are just the natural consequence of direct orbital drive, relatively high output, good correction capabilities, and last but not least my lack of polishing skills.  

Price/performance ratio might not the best but I look at it as on a good investment for the next 10 years...


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

DrWho said:


> Yeah, but you don't have to worry about Belgian customs...
> Autopia already had 2 shipments held by our overactive customofficers. Don't even get me started about the extra costs...
> 
> Getting a flex straight from Germany is MUCH easier


Oops! Didn't see you were over in Belgium. Sounds like an import from Germany would be a lot less hassle.


----------

